# Any gaming clubs in redditch or birmingham?



## Star Gazer (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi, 

I 've recently moved to Redditch, which is a town just outside of Birmingham (England) and I'm looking to get back into warhammer 40k, are their any gaming clubs in or around either redditch or birmingham?? 

Thanks for any help! :biggrin:


----------



## son of nocturne (May 23, 2009)

*Lack of*

Also from redditch and their is no clubs that i know of. GW birmingham has tables available for 40k on tues nights. im only a noob but would be willing to have a game maybe


----------



## Angelus (Deceased) (May 5, 2010)

I'd game! Though it's true that few people go to the Tuesday & Thursday evening game nights, they're all pretty good players (the older guys, ofc. You do, in fairness, get really young kids who don't really know the rules hanging about).
xx

But yeah, I personally think that Sutton Coldfield workshop has more range of tables/terrain, but I don't really know anyone there, personally. Now, Birmingham on the other hand...

xxx


----------



## voodooflux (Apr 30, 2010)

Did you chaps ever manage to find a gaming club in or around Redditch? I know of a few people in the area who would be interested in getting something up and running if you're still interested.


----------



## Star Gazer (Dec 28, 2009)

voodooflux said:


> Did you chaps ever manage to find a gaming club in or around Redditch? I know of a few people in the area who would be interested in getting something up and running if you're still interested.


Sorry for my LATE reply. in short no, I work till 6pm+ weekdays and not driving meant travelling to Brum was out of the question as well. 

So setting a gaming club up would be amazing. I don't have must spare time but would be VERY interested in helping set one up. 

~Rob


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

There is a gaming club that I attend on tuesday nights at Ladywood social club, right next to 5 Ways. 

(Map
:http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...d+social+club&cp=11&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl)

Its every tuesday from 6pm-11pm, Just turn up and they are always very welcoming. The first couple of weeks are free, but after that its £2.00.




P.s I beleive GW sutton Coldfield has moved as is unfortunately a 1man band store apparently....


----------



## Star Gazer (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool - out of interest - how close is the club to the 5ways train station?


----------



## voodooflux (Apr 30, 2010)

Star Gazer said:


> Sorry for my LATE reply. in short no, I work till 6pm+ weekdays and not driving meant travelling to Brum was out of the question as well.
> 
> So setting a gaming club up would be amazing. I don't have must spare time but would be VERY interested in helping set one up.
> 
> ~Rob


Hi Rob

Definitely still interested in getting something going, even if it's just meeting up for the occasional game. If there's enough interest I'll look at trying to find a suitable local venue with a view to hosting regular game nights.

cheers
v.f.


----------



## Star Gazer (Dec 28, 2009)

hi vf, 

PM sent - i'm glad your still interested. i may only have possibly one other person interested at present... but even they only really paint from what i can gather... 

so we'll see.

~Rob


----------



## Col_Frosty (Feb 18, 2011)

Add another one to the list of interested players in Redditch.

I've been thinking of setting something up here for years, but with the arrival of kids I never got round to it. I'm back to the gaming now tho and would be interested in setting something up.

Not actually a warhammer player and before the kids were born I was playing LOTR. Just embarked on FOW to quench my thirst for ww2.

Be warned, I am pretty abysmal at playing but enjoy it none the less.

Si


----------



## voodooflux (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Si

Good to hear from you. I was looking for an excuse to get into Warhammer/40K for years, and my eldest lad taking up the hobby has been a catalyst in that respect and finally given me an excuse 

I've only got a few games under my belt myself, but what I lack in experience I make up for as target practice.

I haven't managed to sort anything yet re. meeting up (work has been a little insane for the past few weeks) - perhaps those still interested would be up for a pint one night at a local hostelry to talk through some ideas?

Cheers
Stu


----------



## voodooflux (Apr 30, 2010)

*Meet up tonight*

For those interested we're having a little meet up at a watering hole in Redditch at 8.00pm tonight. PM for details if you fancy coming along.

Cheers
Stu


----------



## voodooflux (Apr 30, 2010)

Just to keep those interested up to date...

...thanks to some sterling work from Col_Frosty we've identified some possible venues to host regular gaming sessions under the title of *The Redditch Wargaming Society*. One venue in particular looks very promising, and we're looking to get an inaugural session organised within the next month hopefully.

We've also knocked up a quick website so that anyone who is interested in coming along can register for updates. If you'd like to be kept updated then head over to www.redwarsoc.com for more information - and please forward this on to anyone else you think may be interested.

Cheers!


----------



## Khalain (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys i read at the start you were possibly doing roleplay as well, is this still happening? im dying to find a rp group in redditch.

Ok i think i read wrong but is it something you would include or not?


----------



## voodooflux (Apr 30, 2010)

Khalain said:


> Hey guys i read at the start you were possibly doing roleplay as well, is this still happening? im dying to find a rp group in redditch.
> 
> Ok i think i read wrong but is it something you would include or not?


I can certainly ask around and see if there is any interest if that helps?


----------



## Lonewolf12 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have been looking for a gaming club myself I with no luck apart from GW stores I am taking the plunge and building a big enough building in my back garden to house up to 5 4x8 tables and will then be looking to run a gaming club from it if anyone is interested in taking part please contact me through the forum I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## voodooflux (Apr 30, 2010)

Lonewolf12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been looking for a gaming club myself I with no luck apart from GW stores I am taking the plunge and building a big enough building in my back garden to house up to 5 4x8 tables and will then be looking to run a gaming club from it if anyone is interested in taking part please contact me through the forum I look forward to hearing from you


Where are you based Lonewolf12?


----------



## jjakaalbinoboy (May 24, 2012)

We've rebranded to Redditch Tabletop Gamers now and having a second night on Fridays now too in October!


----------

